# Sharp Aqous Quattron 70in. 3DTv LC-70LE845U



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm going to start a new thread. I have the LC-70LE845U model & I'm having occasional Audio Sync. problems. I called Sharp & they ran me thru the Handshake routine, which didn't help,then they ran me thru the "Master Reset" & again that didn't help. Now I'm about to call them again! I'm just wondering what else can they do to fix the problem? Is there a Fix or are they just buying time so I don't return the Tv? I also had about 3 or 4 Ghosting issues but I'm not sure if it's the Tv ,DirecTv or Bluray. Anyone else have these issues?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Try a different HDMI cable. That could be your problem.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you are using an AVR, many offer Audio Delay which compensates for incorrect timing between video and audio settings.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Haven't tried new cables but will. What type of cable do you recommend? I don't have that Audio capability on my Pioneer unit but the problem I'm having is strictly between my Directv or Tv. When I'm watching Tv thru my antenna for HD programs or Directv I can still have the sync. problems.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Jre56 said:


> Haven't tried new cables but will. What type of cable do you recommend? I don't have that Audio capability on my Pioneer unit but the problem I'm having is strictly between my Directv or Tv. When I'm watching Tv thru my antenna for HD programs or Directv I can still have the sync. problems.


I inserted a Darby between the player and TV and had a number of problems. I sent the Darby back to the manufacturer to see if it was bad. Nothing, it was good.

I changed out the 3' HDMI cable and put in a 6' cable and all was fixed. How long is your cable?

Any good cable should be OK such as Monoprice, Blue Jeans, etc.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

All of my cables are 6ft. but I only paid about $4 per wire. They were new High Speed wires in a "No Name" clear bag from an Surplus Electronic Store not to far from me.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Try a different company - Monoprice would be my recommendation.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a Sharp 60" and I have a similar problem and cant seem to get any answers, I may have to return it. With the tv speakers only, the audio is substantially ahead of the video. It is the same way if played through my receiver. I ran the update that was required to stream netflix about a week after I purchased it and the problem has not changed. I cant blame an HDMI cable, because the delay is happening with just the tv, no outside sources used. I've tried googling for similar issues, but its always people discussing receiver delay settings. Not intending to hi-jack here, but is your issue similar to mine with the tv speakers as well?


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes,I have the same problem but mine doesn't appear to be as severe as yours. My sync problem isn't all the time & I can turn the channel & back & it will clear the problem. I also,at times,get a garble sound from commercials then after it returns to the program it clears. I've call Sharp & they run you thru the "Factory Reset"(make sure you save your settings because they "Will" be lost) & soon as I was off the phone I had the Sync problem again! My picture is beautiful out the box,plus I received a 3D Blueray player & 2 glasses Free. I was thinking about returning the Tv but I've researched most Brands & they all seem to have an issue or two. I'm afraid,if I send this back I may get a more Problematic Tv from any Brand!! If I find a remedy to our problem I'll post it here. So Good Luck!!


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

I appreciate it, and yes I cant argue with the picture! I wouldnt care but I dont see an option for audio out on the tv except for a headphone jack, and a single optical out (which my receiver is not currently supporting for some reason).


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll run my Optical out from my Tv to my receiver this evening & I'll Post my result tomorrow. I haven't tried that hookup yet.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry I'm late. I ran an Optical Cord to my receiver & I didn't get the Sync problem(Again it's intermittent with my Tv). I did get the garbled sound one time. I can live with my problem. If it was continuos,as yours is,I would have returned it by now!! What did you decide to do?


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, I blame my receiver for the optical connection. I need the remote to work to turn on the optical I believe, and my remote stopped working. But I solved my audio sync issue last night. Doing some speed tests it was clear my wireless router had issues. I picked up the linksys EA4500 wireless router and it has taken my wifi speeds from 3mbps, to 24. Everything is much faster, and with that when streaming netflix is probably 95% of the time in HD, absolutely no loading pauses. It was clearly the missing element in my home network.

router: http://store.linksys.com/viewproduc...5&ci_gpa=pla&gclid=CKqBp-GNu7YCFe8WMgod0n4A5Q


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

That's the Router I have but my Sync problem is off the antenna signal for digital HD channels & my DirecTv. My problem is clearly with the Tv. I'm running everything thru Ethernet.


----------

